# Test blank- Wow!



## greenmtnguy (Mar 8, 2010)

Test blank from Exotics- Dawn and Ed. It is wood with a CA finish.


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow, nice!


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 8, 2010)

WOW!!!

Pretty picture, must have happened!!!  Too bad I wasn't there!!!

I believe it's proof of COMING ATTRACTIONS!!!!

(GREAT work, guys!!)


----------



## David Keller (Mar 8, 2010)

Very nice...  yet another reason my wife will be visiting the Exotics site.


----------



## witz1976 (Mar 8, 2010)

wow...I am .... speechless!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 8, 2010)

Holy s#%@


----------



## johnnycnc (Mar 8, 2010)

I like it, very interesting.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hurry and file the copyright!  Its a keeper!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 8, 2010)

:tongue::biggrin::wink:Now I don't care who you are....thats funny!!





BRobbins629 said:


> Hurry and file the copyright! Its a keeper!


----------



## maxman400 (Mar 8, 2010)

Very Cool. I like it.


----------



## Bree (Mar 8, 2010)

KILLER pen and blank.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 8, 2010)

How do they do it ? !!!!! Nice!!!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 8, 2010)

Tres cool. Does it come in black?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 8, 2010)

PURTY!! I'd like it better in black and gold with a _fleur-de-lis pattern though! _


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 8, 2010)

Lenny said:


> How do they do it ? !!!!! Nice!!!




TRADE secret, 

With a Patented formula,

and a Copyrighted result...

should see copies next week!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 8, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> TRADE secret,
> 
> With a Patented formula,
> 
> and a Copyrighted result...



copyright? patented?
what a gyp..


----------



## Rmartin (Mar 8, 2010)

Please tell me it's not laser engraved


----------



## greenmtnguy (Mar 8, 2010)

The wood is Maple. Plain old Maple. Dye and CA. It is still in developement. I would expect an announcement from Exotics in about ??????   Shortly.


----------



## ElMostro (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Mar 8, 2010)

a form of Batik? Very cool. I like it!


----------



## johncrane (Mar 9, 2010)

Very (Interesting) well done!!:biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 9, 2010)

It's a real beauty.  My guess is that the blank was round, cut out with a cnc router and back filled.


----------



## Dustygoose (Mar 9, 2010)

What a great looking blank there.  I try not to let the LOML see the sites where blanks like these are.


----------



## Oldwagon (Mar 9, 2010)

Very nice.Great job. Todd


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 9, 2010)

Dustygoose said:


> I try not to let the LOML see the sites where blanks like these are.



What's her email address? We'll make sure not to mention it. :tongue:


----------



## altaciii (Mar 9, 2010)

very, very nice.  Who, may I ask, is the up and coming guest artist?


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 9, 2010)

Very interesting.


----------



## markgum (Mar 9, 2010)

WOW. just speechless!


----------



## creativewriting (Mar 9, 2010)

That is great.  Is there any type of seam or does the pattern match all the way around?

Awesome pen!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 9, 2010)

creativewriting said:


> That is great.  Is there any type of seam or does the pattern match all the way around?



Depends on how good your eyes are. :tongue:
The hardest part is getting the pattern not to overlap or to leave a
seam. Some are left with a seam of about 5/1000 which is easily removed
with an Exacto knife. But sometimes the seam only shows up on a small
part of the length and the rest is fine. Doing the math and then fine tuning
the rotary numbers takes care of most of it, but still leaves a lot of blanks
in the scrap bin for tube recovery..

ps .. you ARE looking at a seam in that photo.. so it doesn't kill the visual effect.


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 9, 2010)

so it's a clear decal?


----------



## theHullTurn (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow very nice i like it!


----------



## bgibb42 (Mar 9, 2010)

Dustygoose said:


> I try not to let the LOML see the sites where blanks like these are.



Why not?  I show LOML cool blanks like this all the time...that way I can order her one, and a few others for myself.:biggrin:


----------



## creativewriting (Mar 9, 2010)

> ps .. you ARE looking at a seam in that photo.. so it doesn't kill the visual effect.


 
That is some great pattern work and precision to hide those seams.  Great work and even better design.


----------



## PR_Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

Geeze a little time away, and all heck breaks loose!!




ed4copies said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> Pretty picture, must have happened!!!  Too bad I wasn't there!!!
> 
> (GREAT work, guys!!)



*Ditto!!!:biggrin:*


----------



## jskeen (Mar 9, 2010)

Gee, what some people can do with a photocopier!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 9, 2010)

That looks awesome! I am assuming since the file name says laser that it is some kind of laser engraving?


----------



## PR_Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

wdcav1952 said:


> PURTY!! I'd like it better in black and gold with a _fleur-de-lis pattern though! _



Funny, you never know what may happen!! :biggrin::tongue:


----------



## PR_Princess (Mar 9, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> That looks awesome! I am assuming since the file name says laser that it is some kind of laser engraving?



Or maybe it was  put there to mislead you???


----------



## Rmartin (Mar 9, 2010)

Wallpaper?


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 9, 2010)

Rmartin said:


> Wallpaper?



Yes.. it's my Windows Desktop wallpaper :tongue:


----------



## JohnU (Mar 9, 2010)

Beautiful work!  Looks like your on to something big!


----------



## Chief Hill (Mar 9, 2010)

Thats pretty sweet.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 10, 2010)

wdcav1952 said:


> PURTY!! I'd like it better in black and gold with a _fleur-de-lis pattern though! _



didn't care for the gold myself, but I liked this..


----------



## USAFVET98 (Mar 10, 2010)

Bwahaha  LOL


Very nice blank. Im impressed. 




BRobbins629 said:


> Hurry and file the copyright!  Its a keeper!


----------



## PR_Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

NewLondon88 said:


> didn't care for the gold myself, but I liked this..



LOL Now you are just showing off Charlie!!! :tongue::tongue::tongue:

...And deservedly so BTW!!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 10, 2010)

PR_Princess said:


> LOL Now you are just showing off Charlie!!! :tongue::tongue::tongue:
> 
> ...And deservedly so BTW!!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



LOL .. its so rare that I get lathe time lately. Now I'm on it all day...


----------

